# Web Project/Eingebundenes jar Runtime ClassNotFoundExeption



## R@llo (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Dies ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum und ich freue mich, einen Anlaufpunkt für Fragen zu Java gefunden zu haben  Ich habe gerade erst angefangen, mich mit der Entwicklung von JSP und Servlets unter Eclipse zu beschäftigen und brauche bitte Hilfe beim Umgang mit der korrekten Einbindung von jars in Eclipse.

Die Installation ist wie folgt:

debian GNU/Linux Etch
Eclipse EE Europa (inkl. Web Tools Platform)
Tomcat 5.5, in Eclipse als Server konfiguriert
Ich rufe ein Servlet von einer HTML-Datei aus auf. Das Servlet benutzt als spezielle Bibliotheken _org.apache.commons.fileupload_ und _org.apache.commons.io_. Die zugehörigen jars habe ich über Project Explorer > Build Path > Configure Build Path > Libraries > Add Library > User Library > User Libraries > New > Add Jar eingebunden. Die User Library heisst JavaDev.

In Eclipse zeigt er im Sourceeditor keinen Fehler im Servlet mehr an, jedoch warnt *Outline "Classpath entry org.eclipse.jdt.USER_LIBRARY/JavaDev will not be exported or published. Runtime ClassNotFoundExeption may result"*.

Und genau das passiert auch, wenn ich das Servlet aufrufe: *java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/fileupload/disk/DiskFileItemFactory*.

Anscheinend kennt Eclipse die Libraries, aber Tomcat noch nicht.
*Meine Frage: wie muss ich Tomcat (in Eclipse) die Libraries bekannt geben?* Ich kann die Einstellung nicht finden. Ist das eine Einstellung, die man in Eclipse vornehmen kann? Oder: wie kann ich den "Classpath entry" für JavaDev exportieren?

Ich habe CLASSPATH in der Shell auf die jars gesetzt, bevor ich Eclipse startete, das hat aber nichts gebracht. In den Threads hier im Forum konnte ich auch nichts finden - es gab viele Fragen zum Export von jars, aber meine Problem ist noch einen Schritt davor angesiedelt 

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Niki (6. Mai 2008)

Unter Project/Properties gibts einen Menüpunkt: J2EE Module Dependencies. Das sollte genau das sein was du brauchst.


----------



## R@llo (6. Mai 2008)

Niki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unter Project/Properties gibts einen Menüpunkt: J2EE Module Dependencies.


Hallo Niki,

das ist genau, was ich gesucht habe  :toll: 
Vielen Dank!!

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------

